# The Sites acting up or is it me? Mostly AB



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey is anyone else getting pages that are not loading all the way?
Most times I can refresh and get um but I can;t get the Bottom half of AquaBid to load, 
I wanted to go in the Cafe but The page isn;t loading right or something to get to the bottom to 
the links to get in.
Is it me or anybody else having troubles?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I just ckecked AB and it's working on for me.


RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Works for me as well.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have not had any problems with it either.


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello I ahve been haveing the same problems.It really stinks when you have a auction all tpyed out and then it will not go on to the next page Diana


----------

